# Roof rack bars for bikes



## BigonaBianchi (2 Jan 2012)

I have the roof bars to fit on a car with roof bars going for free to he/she who can collect.

South Coast


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jan 2012)

You'd better state what car the roof bars fit as they tend to be model specific nowadays.
[EDIT] or not as the case may be 25 hours later


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Jan 2012)

they came off a puegoit 407 and also a hyundai tuscon...more i know not.


----------



## P_Wolfenden (9 Jan 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> they came off a puegoit 407 and also a hyundai tuscon...more i know not.


 Hey i'm very interested, i ride a lot, but my mrs 206 is gettin pretty messed up loadin the bikes in an out. where abouts would we have to collect from, and do u reckon they'd fit?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Jan 2012)

they are in worthing west sussex mate. I cant guarantee they will fit...which is why they are free...but you are welcome to them.


----------



## P_Wolfenden (9 Jan 2012)

sir u are a legend! If you have to let them go before i'm able to collect no worries, but otherwise i'l try and arrange a date with the mrs to pick them up! I will message you very soon, hopefully before the weekend!!! Thanks a million


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Jan 2012)

still in the garage...


----------



## Broughtonblue (24 Jan 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> still in the garage...


sorry if this seems thick, but are they the bars that go across the roof, or are they the ones that go the length of the car with the bike fixings attached? are you anywhere near Southwick? coming down to watch the mighty leicester city play Brighton on Feb 4th and staying with friends for the weekend so could be interested.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (25 Jan 2012)

Hi..
ok...these are three bars that run along the roof of the car holding three bikes. They sit on twi cross bars which are fitted to your cars existing roof bars via clamps....best I can describe it. Not sure of make right now as in gargae an it is 4am...might be thule..but don t quote me

Yes I am close to southwick (shoreham) ....15 min drive from me.


----------



## Broughtonblue (25 Jan 2012)

They are just what I'm looking for! I'm really interested in these but obviously won't be down for about 10 days. I will keep looking to see if you have any takers, but if you haven't could I have a look on the 5th feb? If they haven't gone I will get in touch in about a weeks time


----------



## Broadside (25 Jan 2012)

Have you got any photos of the bars please?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Jan 2012)

Broughtonblue is comimg down soon...if they are not for him then I'll post a pic...only fair and all that .


----------



## Broughtonblue (4 Feb 2012)

Thanks, just what I was after. Much appreciated


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Feb 2012)

no probs mate...


----------

